# O2 UFC ticket available C1



## Pippo (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi,

I have a spare ticket available for the O2 event on 8th March row M C1... I bought 2 but my mate can't go so thought I'd see if anyone would like to buy it?

I paid £166.00 for it and am willing to sell it for what I paid,

let me know if your interested by texting me on 07425137520

thanks


----------

